# Tsuka's Training



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Tsuka learned how to give kisses in four days. He enjoys those very much.

shortly after he learned how to say kisses and make kissing noises and even more recently learned how to say good boy and he puts it all together as a phrase.

ive been working on teaching him how to give kisses on the cheek instead of the lips and hes picking up on that one. but he REALLY surprised me and made me proud last night when he made kissing noises when he gave kisses and said good boy along with me when i told him that. he did that a few times and i havent gotten him to do that again...


i want to work on some other tricks, as hes smart and eager to learn tricks. what are some easy ones? he doesnt seem to be able to pick up shaking hands as ive tried it and he has issues sometimes with stepping up still. so that one wont happen for awhile.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless 
cookie kinda made a kiss noise while attacking my lips lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can work on tricks with props, like ringing a bell, climbing a ladder, etc. Teaching him to retrieve (pick up an object and put it in your hand) might help overcome the hand shyness.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im not really pushing the hand tameness as he bites it a lot. so im quite content there to allow him to set that pace.

hes also scared of me placing things in front of him. i tried perch stepping up and he runs for dear life. so ladder one wont work right now.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I havent really trained my tiels to do tricks
my bf on the other hand keeps saying what is daddy and wolf whistle and then he say laugh at mam  so cookie is picking that up a bit
cookie goes up to lucky when she is sleeping at does the wolf whistle at her


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> hes also scared of me placing things in front of him.


With scary objects, you start out with the item at a distance that doesn't scare the bird and gradually bring it closer, rewarding the bird at each increment. When it gets close enough that the bird starts to look nervous, you don't move it any closer until the bird becomes comfortable at that distance. Then you can work on bringing it even closer. It's a desensitization process.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes scared of the PERCHES that he normally STANDS on if i put them in front of him.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> hes scared of the PERCHES that he normally STANDS on if i put them in front of him.


Lol Iv tried using a little teddy from getting them down off the curtain pole and it works. Im trying to get lucky to let me pet her again, all they seem to do is fly away from me


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> hes scared of the PERCHES that he normally STANDS on if i put them in front of him.


That's because they're in an unexpected place. You can desensitize him to it and teach him that it's OK to stand on them when they're out of the cage.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

This thread seems a relatively appropriate place for a question about birds being randomly scared of things. 

Something I don't understand

Hands with food outside cage=OK
Hands without food outside cage=OK
Hands with food inside cage=not OK
Hands without food inside cage= mostly OK
Away from the cage, hands held out to step up on=OK
Hands for petting, while perched on hand=OK
Hands for petting, anywhere else= not OK

It's driving me crazy as there doesn't seem to be any ryhme or reason to it, he can go from eating treats from my hand, to biting it, to riding on it, to letting it touch his crest with no real explanation.

I guess the thing that mostly confuses me is why he'll let me touch his crest when he is on my hand, yet won't let me touch his crest anywhere else (say perched on my knee, shoulder, or on the mantle in front of the mirror)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I find them confusing lol its really up to them what you can and cant do
They will let you pet them then all a sudden change their minds and bite you or move away
you cant win


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> This thread seems a relatively appropriate place for a question about birds being randomly scared of things.


When birds learn to do something in a particular place, sometimes that's the ONLY place they feel comfortable doing it. They know t's safe in that spot but don't know whether it's safe anywhere else and they aren't taking any chances. But with time, patience and food bribery you can teach them that it's OK in other places too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, i have NUMEROUS perches outside of the cage. they arent locked inside the cage and they dont have to stand on cage tops all day. so again, tsuka doesnt make sense.

as for chess, well hes kinda like tsuka. distrustful of some things in certain situations without reason. i wonder if its a parent-raised bird that had to be hand tamed thing. tsuka we had to tame. hes still not 100% perfect but hes pretty good. im wondering if its the same thing.... on it seems to me, chess is much older than tsuka therefore harder to work with


----------

